# training plans for the week of Sept. 25-Oct 1



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I feel like I need a good swift kick in the rear to get going this week.
Ok, here goes...
Sunday and Monday...off 
Tuesday...try to get to the cold pond for some water work. Work some land if the cover isn't too high, which it probably is. IF it doesn't rain.
Wednesday...land singles, water handling at friend's house. Agility lesson.
Thursday...Dan's!
Friday and Saturday....off
(I know, not the best week)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe I'm confused. I thought Anney was running someone else's dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Counting down one last week right now....probably not much in way of field training. Lots and lots of heeling with distractions. The ultimate distraction? When someone outside the ring is holding a bumper--go figure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She might also be running someone else's dog, I don't know, but I do know she's running her Fisher in the field trial! Go Anney and Fisher! 



Loisiana said:


> Maybe I'm confused. I thought Anney was running someone else's dog.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, Entry Express shows Annie and Fisher #35 Qualifying running order.
Good luck Wishes Sent!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well very cool then!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The person I take private obedience lessons from is doing Derby for the first time ever this week. There was a local trial today and then she's entered again for the national. 

I just heard they made it to the third series out of the 4. Not too shabby for someone who before today had never done anything higher than junior hunter! He's a really nice Speaker grandson.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I probably need to get motivated to train. I can't believe the week is over already! Didn't even get half my to-to list done... Tomorrow, weather permitting, we are heading for the pond. Not sure I will be throwing marks for him, because it will just be me. I'm also going to promise myself to do at least a little bit of three handed casting: Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. Otherwise, just trying to get some heeling practice in. My husband is working 55 hours with 20 hours of school, so I won't have my bumper boy. Hopefully some of the neighborhood kids will be around to throw at least a few bumpers for Riot. 

On another note, I need to get some birds. I think that we could be ready for JH by the spring hunt test season, but he hasn't had any exposure to birds. Is there any way to buy them already dead and frozen?? I guess maybe I need to find a hunter around me and see if I can buy a few off of them.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Right now I am concentrating on obedience with my girl. A friend of mine just got a Brittany Spaniel pup and I was over his house working some puppy stuff with her. Yes, she will be a gundog and comes from a very nice breeding.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel the same this week, not much motivation. But since you made the promise online for this week, we have to hold you to it  !
For the birds, is there a hunting club anywhere near you that trains dogs? Sometimes they will sell "training birds", which are already dead and frozen.




mlopez said:


> I probably need to get motivated to train. I can't believe the week is over already! Didn't even get half my to-to list done... Tomorrow, weather permitting, we are heading for the pond. Not sure I will be throwing marks for him, because it will just be me. I'm also going to promise myself to do at least a little bit of three handed casting: Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. Otherwise, just trying to get some heeling practice in. My husband is working 55 hours with 20 hours of school, so I won't have my bumper boy. Hopefully some of the neighborhood kids will be around to throw at least a few bumpers for Riot.
> 
> On another note, I need to get some birds. I think that we could be ready for JH by the spring hunt test season, but he hasn't had any exposure to birds. Is there any way to buy them already dead and frozen?? I guess maybe I need to find a hunter around me and see if I can buy a few off of them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey guys, let's give Marie some ideas for stuff she can do at the pond by herself for marks....
anyone up and about to help her?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Marie, I don't know where you are in your training with him, but one of the things that I did early on with Tito when I was by myself was throw some really wide diversion marks on the water.
Throw a bumper out, and send him for it. When he's on the way back, throw another bumper out WAY out of his way (like way off to one side or the other, after he's already sort of past it so it's not too enticing), and have him come back in with the original bumper. If you need to, do it on a long line so he can't make a mistake. Water ski tow rope works well, it's really long and it floats. After he gets back with the original bumper, send him for the second one you threw. Over time, get closer and closer to him with the second bumper, so that he learns that he must come back with the first one, can't switch to the second one. 
Another thing you can do is work on his memory on short water marks. Throw the bumper out. Then take about 3 big steps backward, telling him "heel" after you do (Dan calls these heel backs). Then send him. The re-adjusting of position makes him work just a little to remember where the bumper went down. Do a couple of heel backs in a row before sending him. If that's too easy for him, throw the bumper, heel him in a circle (be sure you end up where you started so his "view" is the same) and then send him. Also works a little on his memory when you've broken his focus.
Another thing you can do is throw a short double, with the marks VERY far apart and very visible. The point is not memory, it's getting him to go to the one you send him to. Line him up toward the one you want him to get, and send him. Then send him for the other one. Again, depending on his level, you may want to do it on a long line (will he come back if you tell him no, heel, so you can send him to the correct one if he makes a mistake?) Over time, toss them a little closer together and work on him going to the one you've sent him to.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I really need to start working more on obedience. I have alot of health issues so after working 9hrs I just want to sit down but I need to get out there and walk my boy working on heeling and sitting. I plan to do some longer field marks on tuesday. Going to use a field at has a bunch of hay bales. If the weather holds up I plan to do water marks on thursday. I work this coming weekend so most likely will not get anything done.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am still working on casting exercises with Gabby. She is doing well and on Thursday if we can go to training (weather permitting) I learn the next step on this from our trainer. So pretty much that is where I am in the field work with Gabby. 

She has agility class on Monday and Tuesday, though I will do some casting homework on Tues AM. Probably just a walk on Monday, she has been working pretty hard. 

Wednesday I hope to get some obedience work in maybe do some rally signs too. I am contemplating entering Gabby in a trial for rally novice. I want to do beginner novice too, just not sure if I should do that or not yet. Rally I know we can handle. 

Friday and Sat will depend on what we did at the trainers on Thursday but most likely one day will be field work the other agility.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> hey guys, let's give Marie some ideas for stuff she can do at the pond by herself for marks....
> anyone up and about to help her?


Thank you so much for the ideas!!! You are awesome. I hadn't even thought about any of that. I'm going to definitely have to try those out. I think a long line might be in order, just in case. At least until I see how he reacts. 

BTW, has that Janet come into heat yet?? Those are going to be some nice nice pups!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guess what, I have something real I can post to this thread! We played with bumpers tonight!

Nothing fancy or real formal, not following any kind of plan, mostly just giving Flip something to do. I started by putting out two bumpers and then setting up about maybe 40 or 50 yards away (the length of my backyard) and sending him. Threw a couple of doubles for him. They were really simple since I was throwing them myself and we were just in the backyard, but I was glad to see that when returning with the first one he was all ready to go for the next one without prompting from me, so at least that gave me some information that he can remember there's a second one to pick up. Then I threw some singles and threw another bumper out while he was returning. We've never done that before so he did try to go for the diversion, but I was able to call him off. I think next time I'll put him on a long line so I can stop him sooner.

It's too bad I'm not able to do more field training with him. He has the potential: for the six weeks we were training with someone, the trainer was impressed with him and planned training Flip for MH. But I guess serious field work isn't meant to be for us. Maybe someday I'll move somewhere better suited for us to train.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is great Jodie! I'll bet Flip would love field work and could easily get his JH. It's a great outlet for them and gives them a break from the mental rigors of obedience work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

"But I guess serious field work isn't meant to be for us". 

Why not?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had too many problems finding someone to train with.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you looked into the video Dennis Voight (I think) called Training Alone? I am not sure if BWF has it or not.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's on my list for BWF! But I don't have access to much land and no water. I've tried teaching the neighborhood kids how to throw but they never do it right so I get my parents or obedience friends the few times I see them with my dog. I do want to try for a WC and probably JH but it doesn't seem realistic to be able to go any further with the training limitations.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

His second time to ever do real water marks (by real meaning not me standing on the sand at the beach throwing bumpers in the water), the trainer set up an in and out that was straight in line with a pile of logs and branches sticking out of the water, and Flip took the line and crawled right over all the junk and kept going. Trainer seemed impressed with that. Called him my "spitfire dog" LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jodie, I'm sure you can do a WC and a JH training alone. Really really. 
Are you on RTF? Maybe you can find someone on there to train with! Flip says he WANTS to do it!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> It's on my list for BWF! But I don't have access to much land and no water. I've tried teaching the neighborhood kids how to throw but they never do it right so I get my parents or obedience friends the few times I see them with my dog. I do want to try for a WC and probably JH but it doesn't seem realistic to be able to go any further with the training limitations.


I used to hire my paperboy. I also got my father to help me.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Jodie, I'm sure you can do a WC and a JH training alone. Really really.
> Are you on RTF? Maybe you can find someone on there to train with! Flip says he WANTS to do it!


Yes. Advertise. It has been done successfully before. And did you say you can't find water? In an area called Lake Charles, LA?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> It's on my list for BWF! But I don't have access to much land and no water. I've tried teaching the neighborhood kids how to throw but they never do it right so I get my parents or obedience friends the few times I see them with my dog. I do want to try for a WC and probably JH but it doesn't seem realistic to be able to go any further with the training limitations.


Have you contacted the Lake Charles RC??
Three judges at our test were from Lake Charles. Field training is very active around Lake Charles.


----------



## KNorman (Aug 5, 2011)

If all you're looking for is a WC or JH, you can get that level of training with your local HRC club. Contact Lake Charles HRC. I think they're having a hunt test this coming weekend in Vinton. Drive over and make some new friends. If you want to, you can walk-up and enter a Started test that morning. It's just two singles and one of the easier tests in the field game, but lots of fun! 

Here is the premium and some contact info: http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/PREMIUMS/Lake%20Charles%202011%2010-1%20&%2010-2%20w%20map.pdf

Also, some pros in your area are: Richard and Jan Meche (BriarMarsh Kennels in Lake Charles), Dale and Denise Johnson (D2 Kennels in Church Point) and Ed and Jackie Thibodeaux (Morse/Gueydan area).

I won't be in Vinton (I don't run HRC), but if you need more information, a contact or have questions, let me know. I will be happy to help. I don't have enough posts to PM on this forum, but you can catch up with me on RTF or FB, as I rarely swing through here. 

KN
Baton Rouge


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

KNorman said:


> Or you can catch up with me on RTF, as I rarely swing through here.
> 
> KN
> Baton Rouge


Hey KN, I wish you would swing by here more often. More knowledge the better!


----------



## KNorman (Aug 5, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Hey KN, I wish you would swing by here more often. More knowledge the better!


Naaaahhh....thanks, but there's not much reason for a Lab guy to check a Golden board too often  

But, I help if I can. 

Kevin


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

So I actually got up an trained this morning! Go me! Riot did a good job. It had been a week so I had to get him thinking right. Also, the field we were working in was full of goose poop, and I think that probably threw him off, a lot... :doh: And I of course messed up too. He was doing great and then I decided to do just one more and it all went down hill. Erg. I knew I should have stopped but I wanted to try one more. ::sigh:: FF is on our list for later in October. Hopefully this will allow me to push him through these issues.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Set your goal for the day and when you achieve it with praise for success. STOP
Don't create another issue unless you are prepared to deal with it and achieve success with a plan for it and the tools to deal with it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

KNorman said:


> Naaaahhh....thanks, but there's not much reason for a Lab guy to check a Golden board too often
> 
> But, I help if I can.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks! 

We have several Lab people too....We're like our dogs, and like most everyone!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Set your goal for the day and when you achieve it with praise for success. STOP
> Don't create another issue unless you are prepared to deal with it and achieve success with a plan for it and the tools to deal with it.


Thanks, I needed that little smack of reality. I think I need to work on setting better, more defined daily goals. Putting that on the to-do list, right at the top


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We got out yestederday--rest of the week does not look great, weather wise, and we have a test this weekend.  

We did marks designed to challenge the dogs around hills. One landed at the base of a hill, thrown slightly angle-in, one landed on the crest of a hill with a valley behind it, and the final one landed on upper slope of the hill on the back side of that valley, a bit of an optical illusion mark as it almost appeared to land on the crest of the front hill. Then we had a blind through the valley past the crest and back slope marks, and another under the arc of the base of hill mark. We ran most of the dogs on them as singles, although I did put the crest and back slope marks together as a double for Breeze. She barreled right past the short bird so I brought her in and we rethrew it--this has been an emerging tendancy as the last couple of tests she ran had out of order flyers with the long bird as the flyer up the middle, and she just cannot resist the lure of that fresh bird. Other than that blip the rest went well with her (she lined one of the blinds!). Winter had a good set of marks and did a decent job on what were really complicated MH blinds, Bonnie did a good job on both short marks, and then ran the big mark with a second throw enroute to help her get through the optical illusion factor. Mr Butch had a heck of a time with that mark--he also needed help to get into the valley and up the other side--tough concept for younger dogs!

Don't know when we'll get out again this week--hope to get at least one day of water work in before our test!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

mlopez said:


> Thanks, I needed that little smack of reality. I think I need to work on setting better, more defined daily goals. Putting that on the to-do list, right at the top


I'm famous for "If he did this then let's try this" and not thinking ahead for the problems that might arise and how to deal with it.
Biggest thing is. Do I have the tools in my toolbox to deal with it?? (still dealing with a young pup,not a Master level dog)


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We trained our lining drill and memory blinds yesterday. I think Winter now knows when we are running the memory blinds since she lined them from 150 yards out. 
Tomorrow training with Pro to start water blind stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys are making me feel real guilty here.....but it's been raining most of the day, so I really do have an excuse. Oh and I'm at work, another excuse....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you guys are making me feel real guilty here.....but it's been raining most of the day, so I really do have an excuse. Oh and I'm at work, another excuse....


Don't feel bad. Raining here too. DH and I are both off and trying to decided on a movie. No training today.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> you guys are making me feel real guilty here.....but it's been raining most of the day, so I really do have an excuse. Oh and I'm at work, another excuse....


No excuse.:no:

PS I just checked NWS weather for your area. Light rain, 57 deg. That stops you?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I"ll stick with the "I'm at work" excuse if the weather one won't fly :



gdgli said:


> No excuse.:no:
> 
> PS I just checked NWS weather for your area. Light rain, 57 deg. That stops you?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, I"ll stick with the "I'm at work" excuse if the weather one won't fly :


I'll stick up for you, Barb. It was kind of rainy this morning. (although this afternoon truthfully wasnt too bad) I took Raider out to do a little obedience training, he did okay, my ankle unfortunately is still rather sore, so a couple of turns around the driveway was all I could manage. Been thinking all of you field trainers are having so much fun, if I ever manage to get a new pup in this house, maybe I'll join the fun. Could do it with Raider, unfortunately the dog doesnt like water.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs and my4goldens


OK, OK..........The reasons are good, besides, I'm outnumbered.:gotme:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> I'll stick up for you, Barb. It was kind of rainy this morning. (although this afternoon truthfully wasnt too bad) I took Raider out to do a little obedience training, he did okay, my ankle unfortunately is still rather sore, so a couple of turns around the driveway was all I could manage. Been thinking all of you field trainers are having so much fun, if I ever manage to get a new pup in this house, maybe I'll join the fun. Could do it with Raider, unfortunately the dog doesnt like water.


Raider doesn't like water? Start with land work, that's the wisdom anyway. The water part---just a challenge. You can do it!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Weather is not an excuse here in Texas.
Water work yes, but working NO


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Weather is not an excuse here in Texas.
> Water work yes, but working NO


Careful, they gang up on you.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I can take em'


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Whew........ For a minute there I felt like I was fighting solo.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Raider doesn't like water? Start with land work, that's the wisdom anyway. The water part---just a challenge. You can do it!


He's a quirky kind of dog. Whats sad is we live on 26 acres with a creek that runs thru our property. And we have a pool, so plenty of opportunity. I sometimes would let the others go in the pool, Raider stands outside the pool gate but won't come in. Its kind of fault because my focus when he was younger was on obedience, not field. So I never cared if he liked water or not. Next pup I will do things differently.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Whew........ For a minute there I felt like I was fighting solo.


Nope,
I got your back, if not the front


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Nope,
> I got your back, if not the front



Thanks, buddy!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> He's a quirky kind of dog. Whats sad is we live on 26 acres with a creek that runs thru our property. And we have a pool, so plenty of opportunity. I sometimes would let the others go in the pool, Raider stands outside the pool gate but won't come in. Its kind of fault because my focus when he was younger was on obedience, not field. So I never cared if he liked water or not. Next pup I will do things differently.


It may be a challenge but could be very rewarding.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we just need to change the way Donna (my4goldens) thinks, and we're making progress. She's had 2 AWESOME TopBrass goldens, both from serious field lines, and didn't have an interest in doing field. Next puppy.....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Donna, shame on you. Anyway, nothing ventured, nothing gained. Give it a shot, you'll learn a lot about field.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It does make me a little sad, especially when I think of Tess. I will never forget the weekend when she was about a year or so old. Jackie was giving a weekend seminar on introduction to field. I thought, hey, what the heck. Took my sweet little girl to it. The minute she saw the fields, blinds, birds etc, she flipped from my quiet dog into a dog I didn't recognize. I should have pursued it, my girl would have loved it. Now she's gone and I really regret not getting involved at least a little in the sport with her. And I know that in the hands of somebody else more experienced she could have been brilliant. Obedience is my first love, but reading all these stories makes me yearn a little to experience what you guys do.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> I'll stick up for you, Barb. It was kind of rainy this morning. (although this afternoon truthfully wasnt too bad) I took Raider out to do a little obedience training, he did okay, my ankle unfortunately is still rather sore, so a couple of turns around the driveway was all I could manage. Been thinking all of you field trainers are having so much fun, if I ever manage to get a new pup in this house, maybe I'll join the fun. Could do it with Raider, unfortunately the dog doesnt like water.


Take that dog and start wading in water and call him in where he has to get his feet wet to get to you. If that means crossing the creek then go back and forth across it and then wade up or down the creek. Until he gets familiar with the water. Eventually work him into the pool but do it carefully and only ask him once or twice. Let him make the decision to get in. Baby steps!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Take that dog and start wading in water and call him in where he has to get his feet wet to get to you. If that means crossing the creek then go back and forth across it and then wade up or down the creek. Until he gets familiar with the water. Eventually work him into the pool but do it carefully and only ask him once or twice. Let him make the decision to get in. Baby steps!!!



Exactly. Find a pond with a gradual slope. Use puddles, small streams and don't push it. Also, get in there yourself. Make sure water is not cold for Raider's proper introduction to water.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> It does make me a little sad, especially when I think of Tess. I will never forget the weekend when she was about a year or so old. Jackie was giving a weekend seminar on introduction to field. I thought, hey, what the heck. Took my sweet little girl to it. The minute she saw the fields, blinds, birds etc, she flipped from my quiet dog into a dog I didn't recognize. I should have pursued it, my girl would have loved it. Now she's gone and I really regret not getting involved at least a little in the sport with her. And I know that in the hands of somebody else more experienced she could have been brilliant. Obedience is my first love, but reading all these stories makes me yearn a little to experience what you guys do.


Trust me, you will LOVE field, and so will the dog! I had only done OB until I got Riot. Its so awesome to watch them do what they were bred to do. You should see Riot crouch down, ready to nail a mark. He may never be a FC, but he doesn't care. He just loves every little bit of it. 

I bet you can get your guy swimming. Just make sure that its warm water, nothing too cold. And if you get him started on land, I'm thinking that throwing a mark across the creek from him would at least get him going through the water. 

We will all be here to cheer you guys on!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since we haven't done a thing ever since our day at Dan's last Thursday, we are going to head off to the cold pond later this morning if the rain holds off. It's been raining here pretty much non-stop for the past 4 days, some periods of sun but more rain than sun. 
Not sure what to work on, though. Dan said that, at this point in the season, we'd do best to get his land blinds 200% solid, and then in the spring transfer the knowledge over to the water. But I do want to do a little water work while we have a couple of days of somewhat reasonable weather. He will have to wear his "tuxedo" today, it's that cold (neoprene vest). 
I'm thinking maybe some long swims, maybe a bit of just lining across the pond, a little bit of in-and-out work but I don't like to do too much of that on this pond because it's a pretty good distance across the pond.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We did make it out training yesterday, and had a good day! Did 2 land doubles with a blind, and he did a GREAT job in very heavy cover on the marks, well over his head and so thick he could hardly move, although the blinds were in much lower cover. It was especially hard because we were using bumpers. I was pleased because I felt he was a real team player, which is what I've been trying so hard to get thru to him.
On the water we did 2 nice blinds, although I did have to handle him a fair amount he was willing to take directions, again, a good thing for him. We also did a couple of long swims, and some in-and-out work.
He was the only dog there, my training partner left his dog at home, so Tito got to run/swim for 2 hours.
He also did a GREAT job at his agility lesson yesterday, but he was tired and did take down 2 bars. I hope he doesn't do that at a trial!! He rarely takes down bars, but of course, it could happen! Although my trainer did point out that I am not likely to do 2 hours of field work with him the morning of an agility trial


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been working on obedience drills. I hope to do some casting drills today. Problem is that she is not quite herself now that she is in heat. She actually broke a sit-stay while waiting for her food. She hasn't done this in two years. And she has been refusing one of her favorite treats.

Also, I gave my 12 year old Springer a few retrieves this week. He is arthritic and hasn't been given any work but a couple of retrieves got him smiling and acting like he was a lot younger. He was an excellent gundog and quite a good water dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs, it sounds like you had some quality training yesterday. 

Your training partner showed up without his dog and helped you for 2 hours? I hope you get to treat him to a cup of coffee and a doughnut. Your training partner is GOLD.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

gdgli said:


> I have been working on obedience drills. I hope to do some casting drills today. Problem is that she is not quite herself now that she is in heat. She actually broke a sit-stay while waiting for her food. She hasn't done this in two years. And she has been refusing one of her favorite treats.


Yeah--I try and train through the heat cycle to an extent but there are times....mine went through the really strange sleepy mode and now that she is almost done to crazy whining humper. I have to stay on top of her because she will drag her crate across the room trying to pull her bed out, and, ya know. OMG. A few more days and she'll be out and we can really concentrate.

Can't wait to get more on the field training wagon again.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Yeah--I try and train through the heat cycle to an extent but there are times....mine went through the really strange sleepy mode and now that she is almost done to crazy whining humper. I have to stay on top of her because she will drag her crate across the room trying to pull her bed out, and, ya know. OMG. A few more days and she'll be out and we can really concentrate.
> 
> Can't wait to get more on the field training wagon again.


It's good to compare notes. I haven't had an intact female in about 30 years. I've forgotten the problems.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We have had training sessions the last two days with the Pro to start the beginning of water blinds.

The first day the field he was training in had a big pond. We walked around the edge of the pond until we got to a place that had an easy entry spot. We started with a couple short fun bumpers. Then Andy tossed 5 bumpers about 20 yards out. There was no wind so the bumpers did not drift. We simply worked the bumpers like a back pile on land. I sent her from my side on a "back" right at the edge of the water. On the 3rd bumper I whistle for her to "sit" and she turned, looked at me treading water and I gave her a back cast, she turned the correct way. Go Winter girl! We worked 3 sets of 5 bumpers for a total of 15 bumpers. I sent her all the way to the bumper more often than I stop and cast her. We worked 5 then 10 feet back from the bank after the first two bumpers. I cast her left and right an equal number of times and she did not seemed to favor a side. I also occasionally would stop her as she was coming out of water, maybe 4 feet from edge, whistle sit, take the bumper, take a few steps back and remotely cast her back into the water. Winter took all casts. On the last set of bumpers, she did try to just continue to her turn on the "sit" and flashed me a look. I think Andy called this a flash turn. So whistle, no, she stopped, treaded water, looked at me and I cast. After 15 bumpers, we threw a couple of fun bumpers in the water and we were done. As we walked back around the pond, Winter danced around us trying to get us to throw her more bumpers.
Andy and I talk on the walk back about Winter. He said he was pretty sure that she would do as well as she did because she likes water and is a strong, confident swimmer. He also said he is really pleased with our progress this summer. If we work though fall and winter, Season/Senior next year is definitely possible, maybe even the spring tests. 
So my rules sound just like FTP rules: 15 bumpers, 3 times a week, send her more often straight to the bumper than stopping. Cast an equal amount left and right. First couple of bumpers at waters edge and then back up 10 feet. If that is going well after a couple of secessions start back from edge. Once back from edge work in casting remotely. Be sure I'm getting "sits" in the water and she is looking at me for a 1001 count, working up to 1003. Need straight lines into water. Throw a couple of fun bumpers before and after. I received the usual speech, do not get into any big fights with her, she has good momentum do not ruin it. If there is trouble stop and call me!

The next day we trained at a the place where there was a water channel that is about 15 feet across. I planted my bumpers on one side and cast from the other, all went well.
In the last couple of days we have also run land blinds and big water singles.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like most people are having a great training week  I have kept my promise (almost) to do three handed casting. He is doing OK. I'm doing a better job of setting a goal and working toward that each session. He is having issues with back when there are side bumpers. I've tried putting the side far out while keeping the back a shorter cast. He will usually get it after one stop and reset. It seems like he is struggling when he can't see the bumper instantly. I'm using white on pretty short grass. 

Also, he seems to think that back means left back, even when I give the right back. Especially if I give a right cast then have to stop him because he goes to the side. On my recast he will often turn to the left. I'm guessing that he is just trying to avoid being wrong. 

Lardy says that it should take 5-10 training days get through 3 handed casting. Its been over a month for us... ::sigh:: Oh well, its all about the journey. And he still loves it.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

[quoteLardy says that it should take 5-10 training days get through 3 handed casting. Its been over a month for us... ::sigh:: Oh well, its all about the journey. And he still loves it.][/quote]
Each pup is different make sure it's solid before going forward. Good Job!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Just back from training. It got cut short as it starting to rain. They were expecting storms to move in, it did start raining pretty hard, but we got in 3 hours instead of 4. I did not do a whole lot with Quinn and Gabby but it was definitely quality if not quantity. 

They always start with blind work, my dogs do not do blinds yet so I watch and learn. Then Gabby and Quinn did their first force to pile work. Both did really well. We started close and just slowly moved backward. When we were reasonably close, we did some casting to the pile too. When the bird boy came we started doing some marks. The advanced dogs did a delayed triple with a bird in mouth on the second two marks. Gabby and Quinn did a double and did it extremely well, I was proud of them today. 

No swimming today for my guys, we probably would have if we had finished the session. They were disappointed but will survive. Quinn was a little squeakier today than normal, that was not as good. I was pleased with what we did today. Hopefully the weather will cooperate so we can train next week too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A good training day for us, too.
Started with the "W" drill on land, and then some split casting. Didn't dwell on it, as we had a lot of ground to cover. Went and did some water marks with live birds, he was GREAT on that, but that's his love of water combined with his love of birds so it wasn't a surprise. 
Finally, some land marks with wingers and dead birds. He *lost* the memory bird on the double, hunted short and had to be handled to the bird. So I was told to work on some long (150 yards or more) single marks on low to moderate cover (not mowed grass, but low) to get him hunting further. Dan thinks the problem is that we've been doing short marks (maybe 60 yards or so) due to the very very heavy cover we've been working in. Made sense to me. Now, where to find some short cover????
He says all the time, "it's all about balance in training". 
Overall, we were both really pleased today. Tito was a real "team player", which is my main goal with him at the moment.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Each pup is different make sure it's solid before going forward. Good Job!!


Thanks  I know casting needs to have a really good foundation before we can move any further. So we will keep on working until he gets it.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Finally, some land marks with wingers and dead birds. He *lost* the memory bird on the double, hunted short and had to be handled to the bird. So I was told to work on some long (150 yards or more) single marks on low to moderate cover (not mowed grass, but low) to get him hunting further. Dan thinks the problem is that we've been doing short marks (maybe 60 yards or so) due to the very very heavy cover we've been working in. Made sense to me. Now, where to find some short cover????
> He says all the time, "it's all about balance in training".


At group practice yesterday, you could tell that we are coming off test season. The set up was big water singles. Many dogs were auto swinging looking for the next mark. Andy would say "Your dog is telling me you are not running enough singles."


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan had a learning day!! Lots of birds and marking drills teaching the boy to just find his darned birds - using his eyes and head, not his nose. No praise unless that bird is stepped on - period. Hunt if you must but don't be expecting any praise since you were supposed to mark the bird, not hunt the bird!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan had a learning day!! Lots of birds and marking drills teaching the boy to just find his darned birds - using his eyes and head, not his nose. No praise unless that bird is stepped on - period. Hunt if you must but don't be expecting any praise since you were supposed to mark the bird, not hunt the bird!!


So does this mean Faalan will be going to a test this week-end?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> At group practice yesterday, you could tell that we are coming off test season. The set up was big water singles. Many dogs were auto swinging looking for the next mark. Andy would say "Your dog is telling me you are not running enough singles."


Watch for it (head swing) send him for the first one before the second one comes out hold off throwing it or signaling for it if you can. I wouldn't let him have the second mark. I would put him up until the next setup.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hollyk said:


> So does this mean Faalan will be going to a test this week-end?


You know, I still haven't really decided!! This past Saturday truly bewildered me and made me so angry and discouraged that I was letting my dog fail! I may need o build my confidence back up; silly dog and even sillier handler!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Lesson for today "When you eat my stuff, I make you throw up" :doh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Lesson for today "When you eat my stuff, I make you throw up" :doh:


You know, I almost posted to Flip that stealing Jodie's stuff just doesn't work, since sometimes giving up your ill gotten goods are way less fun than stealing them in the first place.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I was able to train Buffy on some of her obedience. She will be an obedience dog as well as a field dog. Many thanks to my trainer for helping me do a good job.

I also was able to work her on some basic casting, all in my yard.

My training day was a success.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> You know, I still haven't really decided!! This past Saturday truly bewildered me and made me so angry and discouraged that I was letting my dog fail! I may need o build my confidence back up; silly dog and even sillier handler!


You are the best judge whether Faalan is ready or not, but don't let a crazy twist get you down.
If you test this week-end or next year we will be here cheering you on. :wavey:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Lesson for today "When you eat my stuff, I make you throw up" :doh:


So the night started with Flip eating my Sudafed. It ended with me taking Conner's thyroid pill. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> So the night started with Flip eating my Sudafed. It ended with me taking Conner's thyroid pill. :doh::doh::doh:


No itching!

We had agility class on Tuesday, working on decel rear-crosses, had our first obedience class on Wednesday, which was a total blast, I think I am going to enjoy obedience. Today we trained agility at home, worked weaves and front crosses and pin wheels.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Started beginning jumps with everyone...Even TWISTER! Started them out just about 5 inches, more for Tag and Twisters benefit. Everyone had fun, I think they are going to like agility!

I did do a couple marks in the back field with Dooley and Tag, more for fun and energy release than anything else. With Breeze in heat, Dooley, especially, has been on edge. Tag is still just a goofy puppy so his mom being in heat really isn't phasing him...yet.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Started beginning jumps with everyone...Even TWISTER! Started them out just about 5 inches, more for Tag and Twisters benefit. Everyone had fun, I think they are going to like agility!


Twister could be a great little agility dog. Some amazing terriers out there. 

One question. Your jumps have 5"? Most are 4, 6, 8, 10, etc etc. up to 26". I am perplexed yours are odd heights, as opposed to even.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Starting at 5" is probably good for everyone!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes 5" is good, just curious about the odd numbered heights. 

Ok one thing yesterday that had me perplexed with Gabby in training. When we did doubles preparing her for the WC, I would release her moderately quickly on the go mark, since I wanted her to go get that one first. Then when she came back for the second, I had adjusted my stance so her heel would be facing the memory bird. I would wait until her eyes looked in the direction of the fall and then released her. I had to wait her out usually for a moment or two as she would look in the direction from which she just came. 

Yesterday on our double, I did the same thing however..... she kept staring at the gunner waiting for him to throw the second mark. Here is a dog who is USED to singles. So finally I just released her and she stepped on the memory bird. Why she never looked in the direction when she knew it was there I will never know. I guess I am just going to have to get used to Miss Gooey and her Gooisms.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gooisms, lolol, I like it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tomorrow I am doing some obedience training locally. If Jessica can keep me motivated to make the trip then Sunday I'm going to a fun match in Houston.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Twister could be a great little agility dog. Some amazing terriers out there.
> 
> One question. Your jumps have 5"? Most are 4, 6, 8, 10, etc etc. up to 26". I am perplexed yours are odd heights, as opposed to even.


I have a slidy pole cup so I can set it anywhere. I didn't measure, just "eyed" it.

Unfortunatly when Dooley was about Tags age, he rolled Twister and caused a floating bone chip in his shoulder. At one point we had surgery scheduled to remove it as he was limping bad. Then one day, and from that day on, he stopped limping and it has never given him a problem since. Still, Twister doesn't do too much jumping or long walks so that we don't aggrivate the chip.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Poor Twister. Too bad. I hate when they have an 'issue'. Sore or not.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo my dog is back to her normal perky self and I found a great field near me to set up our next PB! 

Also, we sent our entries in for obedience in two weeks--eek! So that's a huge focus. Oh, and we are doing conformation two days as well. Breed counts are in and if all bitches show (or minus 2) it will be a five point major. Double entry of the last couple years. I think I am going to faint.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Woo-hoo my dog is back to her normal perky self and I found a great field near me to set up our next PB!
> 
> Also, we sent our entries in for obedience in two weeks--eek! So that's a huge focus. Oh, and we are doing conformation two days as well. Breed counts are in and if all bitches show (or minus 2) it will be a five point major. Double entry of the last couple years. I think I am going to faint.



Whoa, you and Scout are going to be two busy girls.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Got out today and worked water blind FTP (not sure what it is really called). Winter did great. We also did a lining drills and a couple land blind. I hand threw water doubles since I was training alone today. I would love to find a couple of wingers under the tree this year. LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Everyone is doing such a great job! Soon it will be cold here, and I will just be reading what everyone else is doing, while I sit in the warm house, lol.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb I will lay on the guilt : I hope to get out at least once a month all winter to train with Darrin. I WILL brave the snow and cold as long as it is safe to travel. He is a two hour drive north.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I'm already feeling guilty and it's not even winter! I will probably train with Dan until Dec. 1, and then not again until March 1 or 15. I'm a fair weather trainer!
Of course, agility is inside, and 10 minutes away, so there's that.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Maxs Mom and hotel4dogs, the two of you need a lecture.:--appalled:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We're luckly here we will train year around. Fields will get flooded out a few times though out the year but otherwise we can train.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, that's the point of this thread...lecture away, make me feel guilty, and maybe I will get my sorry butt out there and train my dog! ! ! ! ! !



gdgli said:


> Maxs Mom and hotel4dogs, the two of you need a lecture.:--appalled:


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, Riot and I ended the week on a really good note! This morning, my husband was willing to get up and throw some marks for us. Ri did a great job, pretty much stepping on the four that we did. We haven't been working many "factors," but today we had a little hump that he had to go over at an angle. He squared it, which is normal but not optimal. But he still nailed the bird. We are going to have to start adding in some factors. Then this evening I took him out to the back field just to do some 3 handed casting (I mean, what else have we been doing...). He did great! Still struggling some on the backs, but doing much better. He even was able to do a right back with a right over pile correctly on the first try. I stopped after that  

Also, I tried some things that Barb had mentioned earlier in the week with the "diversion bird" during the return. We did a number of those and he responded well, marking the diversion but not trying to go to it until he delivered the first and was sent. So overall, very happy with him today. I can't believe another week is over already. Guess I will have to post my training plan for tomorrow on the other thread....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> yep, that's the point of this thread...lecture away, make me feel guilty, and maybe I will get my sorry butt out there and train my dog! ! ! ! ! !


I know you are not a lazy trainer???


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> We're luckly here we will train year around. Fields will get flooded out a few times though out the year but otherwise we can train.


Same here our training season is just getting started.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, Radarsdad, I'm really not. Just having a very hard time juggling all the other stuff in life right now, plus I haven't been feeling good at all. Today, just for example, I worked at the pet hotel from 5:00-7:00a.m. Home to feed my own guys, do some stuff at the house, back here from 8:00-11:30 to work. Have to leave here at 11:45 to take Toby to the acupuncture vet, have to be back by 3:00 to work here until 5:00. Then back to the house to feed my own guys, make dinner, eat, do dishes, back here to work from 7:00-9:00 tonight. Really doesn't leave much time for training, especially now that the days are getting short. 
I know I'm not the only one that has these issues, I'm just the only one whining about it 
Tomorrow is a better day here, I'm off from 7:00 a.m. until 2:00 p.m, so I will get some training in for sure. Oh and have to go to the grocery and bank, too, but there's plenty of time for all of it tomorrow 





Radarsdad said:


> I know you are not a lazy trainer???


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, Radarsdad, I'm really not. Just having a very hard time juggling all the other stuff in life right now, plus I haven't been feeling good at all. Today, just for example, I worked at the pet hotel from 5:00-7:00a.m. Home to feed my own guys, do some stuff at the house, back here from 8:00-11:30 to work. Have to leave here at 11:45 to take Toby to the acupuncture vet, have to be back by 3:00 to work here until 5:00. Then back to the house to feed my own guys, make dinner, eat, do dishes, back here to work from 7:00-9:00 tonight. Really doesn't leave much time for training, especially now that the days are getting short.
> I know I'm not the only one that has these issues, I'm just the only one whining about it
> Tomorrow is a better day here, I'm off from 7:00 a.m. until 2:00 p.m, so I will get some training in for sure. Oh and have to go to the grocery and bank, too, but there's plenty of time for all of it tomorrow


Whine all you want we got your back. You are amazing!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<blushing> thanks.
Seriously, sometimes I feel bad for Tito. Although he's a pretty accomplished dog, imagine what he could do if he had someone who had the time and energy to get him to the top of where he could be.
Luckily for me, he doesn't know any better and he's pretty happy here.




Radarsdad said:


> Whine all you want we got your back. You are amazing!!


----------

